# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Ski zum Verkauf

## mickmak

Servus,

gebe meine Ski her.
165cm
Slalom 
Ca 10 Tage gefahren
Np 700€
Modell 09 mein ich

Bei Inter PN bitte mit Preisvorstellung

----------

